# What are things in a TV show or film that ruin the immersion?



## Frostybandit (Jan 26, 2019)

i.e. people having conversations without stuttering


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 26, 2019)

Commercials. Product placement.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2019)

I find it difficult if I'm watching a science fiction and the story is implausible. 
Like the movie Lucy, based on an internet myth that people only use 10% of their brain. 
They didn't need to have that in the movie; the explanation for Lucy's powers could have been hand-waved away as unknown for example. 



Cannabiskitty said:


> Commercials. Product placement.



This *so much* this is the one thing that absolutely ruins movies for me above anything else.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 28, 2019)

a think a good way to avoid this is whole product placement bullshit is not focus on it or change the name to avoid copyright. it really grinds my gears when it feels like flat out like a commercial. 

not many things ruin my immersion honestly. my willingness to tolerate bullshit is high until something pulls me out. let's say you have this largely medieval fantasy setting with realsitc armor and and stuff, all of the sudeen a woman in chaimmail bikini shows up. that's a sure fire way to ball my eyes and nope out of there.


----------



## Clippit (Jan 28, 2019)

I really don't like it when you're watching a movie about a happy family, a happy couple or something and suddenly a random attempt at a dramatic moment occurs, like receiving a call from the hospital because of an accident or a sick relative, like, I've always found those kind of "plot twists" manipulative in a way


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Jan 29, 2019)

*It always comes down to bad writing. Unrealistic dialogue, characters having clearly rehearsed speeches and witty back and forth banter. In real life people talk over eachother. I don't like shows that replace characters with, essentially propaganda caricatures. For example, consider Anderson from Dredd. Strong female character but never was she turned into a piece of propaganda in order to tell you,  YASSS, STRONG FEMALE REPRESENTATION! No, because it was good non-pandering writing. But then in other movies...I mean just slap in the face with it, I'm sure I'll be convinced then. *

*Oh also, when modern movies attempt to incorporate the internet era into it and it always turns into some cringe fest of people recording something on a cell phone then exclaiming how many hits they're going to get and proclaiming "its gone viral". Take me back to the 90's please. *


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Jan 30, 2019)

honestly i'm not as bothered with the inclusion of the internet when it's used in a good way. maybe i'm bias since i'm like 18 and grew up with the internet, but i think a sure fire way to ruin it in show or film is using outdated memes. doesn't help that most of hollywood are out of touch adults. wished teen consultants were a thing.

speaking of teens, having them sound like 30 year man's idea of teen lingo is a massive turn off for me. "we don't use hashtags in out speak man",


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2019)

FuzzleTheMintyDog said:


> *It always comes down to bad writing. Unrealistic dialogue, characters having clearly rehearsed speeches and witty back and forth banter. In real life people talk over eachother.  *



I guess I can understand why people don't make their character speak over one another. It would be confusing to watch. x3 

I agree with you about phones and internet in movies though. I don't know why that spoils my immersion, since those things are part of daily life, but I prefer to see people in movies answering friggin *land-line phones*, even though nobody uses those anymore. 

Somebody opening a letter is okay, but somebody opening an email spoils my immersion in the story. Weird.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Feb 1, 2019)

again doesn't bother as much as long as it's not over done. then again phones are super dues ex machinas in a tiny convenient place.


also, we kinda have old phones we still use. so if folks on tv use them i'm not that bothered.


----------



## Cyberdragon (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone hate incredibly stupid jokes? Remember that really long and awkward unfunny scene in Last Jedi where Chewy tries to eat a porg and the live one keeps fussing? If I were Chewy I would have made it seconds purely for not shutting up. Should have been a cutscene to the ship where Han looks up for a second after hearing a crunch or maybe a pew from a gun and the movie would have continued properly. XD


----------



## Asher Grey (Feb 13, 2019)

It might be just me, but laugh-tracks. Especially overused ones. I could never get into the big bang theory because character A says something, laugh track. Character B tilts their head at the statement, laugh track. Zooms out to get both characters in the frame, laugh track.

I know cinematic comedy isn't generally intended to be the most "immersive" type of media, but it's my favorite genre.


----------



## Asher Grey (Feb 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I guess I can understand why people don't make their character speak over one another. It would be confusing to watch. x3
> 
> I agree with you about phones and internet in movies though. I don't know why that spoils my immersion, since those things are part of daily life, but I prefer to see people in movies answering friggin *land-line phones*, even though nobody uses those anymore.
> 
> Somebody opening a letter is okay, but somebody opening an email spoils my immersion in the story. Weird.


And just think, far into the future, people answering smartphones will be a way of showing that it's set in the old days...


----------



## Cyberdragon (Feb 14, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> It might be just me, but laugh-tracks. Especially overused ones. I could never get into the big bang theory because character A says something, laugh track. Character B tilts their head at the statement, laugh track. Zooms out to get both characters in the frame, laugh track.
> 
> I know cinematic comedy isn't generally intended to be the most "immersive" type of media, but it's my favorite genre.



Laugh tracks have been in use sunce the 50s, just watch Leave it to Beaver and it's the same way. 50% of the audio is fake laughing.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 14, 2019)

I hate it when movies are used to score political points.  Movies are escapism.  I don't want to go to a movie to be reminded about what is politically correct or how to act to keep the environment pristine.  I hear that stuff all the time on the news, etc.  Then the actors use their fame to score even MORE political points which disconnects me from their roles when I see them in other movies.


----------



## Asher Grey (Feb 14, 2019)

Cyberdragon said:


> Laugh tracks have been in use sunce the 50s, just watch Leave it to Beaver and it's the same way. 50% of the audio is fake laughing.


I'm not questioning how long they've been around, though? Only saying it's bothersome. Really not sure what you're trying to convey here, as far as feedback


----------



## Keefur (Feb 14, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> I'm not questioning how long they've been around, though? Only saying it's bothersome. Really not sure what you're trying to convey here, as far as feedback


Laugh tracks have been around since radio.  Some shows could not realistically be done in front of a live audience, so they were used to simulate one.


----------

